# [risolvato] Risoluzione console acer aspire 1520

## Elbryan

Ciauz.

Sto cercando di far partire il mio acer con una risoluzione piu grande in modo da non avere la console gigaenorme.

Ho scaricato gentoo-sources per amd64 e mi pare che vesafb-tng non esiste e quindi non posso nemmeno impostare la risoluzione.

Come se non bastasse nemmeno da grub sembra fregargliene..

Rimane la cosa enorme di sempre.

Idee?Last edited by Elbryan on Sun Dec 17, 2006 4:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Elbryan

Qualcosa ho combinato..

Si vede piccolo ma anche da schifo..

Non riesco a leggere nulla!!

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr:3,1280x800-32@60

```

Crredo di aver disabilitato un po' di roba sulla console framebuffer nel kernel comunque..

----------

## Onip

per amd64 bisogna usare il vesafb "classico", non la -tng. In fondo all'handbook è spiegato quali sono i valori da impostare

Byez

----------

## Elbryan

Ho provato con vga=0x31B ed altri .. rimane sempre piccolo e si vede male..

----------

## Elbryan

Allora questa e' la sezione Graphics support:

```

  │ │[*] Enable firmware EDID                                             │ │  

  │ │<*> Support for frame buffer devices                                 │ │  

  │ │[*]   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                             │ │  

  │ │[ ]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                   │ │  

  │ │< >   Cirrus Logic support                                           │ │  

  │ │< >   Permedia2 support                                              │ │  

  │ │< >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                │ │  

  │ │< >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                               │ │  

  │ │[ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                         │ │  

  │ │[ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                                 │ │  

  │ │< >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                  │ │  

  │ │<*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                      │ │  

  │ │        VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->                              │ │  

  │ │< > Hercules mono graphics support                                   │ │  

  │ │< > Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support                               │ │  

  │ │< > nVidia Framebuffer Support                                       │ │  

  │ │< > nVidia Riva support                                              │ │  

  │ │< > Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                             │ │  

  │ │< > Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL)          │ │  

  │ │< > Matrox acceleration                                              │ │  

  │ │< > ATI Radeon display support                                       │ │  

  │ │< > ATI Rage128 display support                                      │ │  

  │ │< > ATI Mach64 display support                                       │ │  

  │ │< > S3 Savage support                                                │ │  

  │ │< > SiS/XGI display support                                          │ │  

  │ │< > NeoMagic display support                                         │ │  

  │ │< > IMG Kyro support                                                 │ │  

  │ │< > 3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support                             │ │  

  │ │< > 3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support                              │ │  

  │ │< > Cyberblade/i1 support                                            │ │  

  │ │< > Trident support                                                  │ │  

  │ │[ ] AMD Geode family framebuffer support (EXPERIMENTAL)              │ │  

  │ │< > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!)                 │ │  

  │ │    Console display driver support  --->                             │ │  

  │ │    Logo configuration  --->                                         │ │  

  │ │[ ] Backlight & LCD device support  --->                             │ │  

  │ │[*] Support for the framebuffer splash                               │ │  

  │ └─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │  

```

Questo e' console display driver support:

```

  │ │--- VGA text console                                                 │ │  

  │ │[ ]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM                         │ │  

  │ │[*]   Video mode selection support                                   │ │  

  │ │<*> Framebuffer Console support                                      │ │  

  │ │[ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation                                   │ │  

  │ │[ ] Select compiled-in fonts                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                     │ 

```

Se metto vga=0x31B ad esempio mi dice: undefined code number

Se metto il solito video=vesafb:1280x800-32@60,mttr:3,ywrap qualunque risoluzione metta rimane comunque grosso..

Che fare?

----------

## lucapost

Prova a mettere nel grub.conf qualcosa del genere:

```
title = gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r2

      root (hd0,5)

      kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.19-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hdc8 vga=792
```

vga=792 equivale ad una risoluzione di 1024x768, che io utilizzo su uno schermo widescreen in ~amd64.

----------

## Elbryan

Ohhh funziona!!  :Smile: 

Peccato che c'e' un pinguino solo >( ma vabbe' dai..posso sorvolare su questo  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Ohhh funziona!! 
> 
> Peccato che c'e' un pinguino solo >( ma vabbe' dai..posso sorvolare su questo 

 

Sono io?

Metti il tag risolto.

----------

